# Norwegian Forest Cat for adoption



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm fostering a gorgeous Norwegian Forest Cat at the moment and I'm struggling to find the right home.

She is 14 years old, really affectionate and sweet.

She is an indoor only cat and has to be an only cat.

Please share her details.

Being fostered by Chiltern Cats Protection (Hertfordshire and Buckinghamshire)

https://chiltern.cats.org.uk/chiltern/adopt-a-cat/?cid=203260


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh, poor baby! 14 years old and all that upheaval 

Hope she finds a home.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

AW, such a cutie, hope she gets a new forever home really soon.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

She's lovely. x I wish.....


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Someone is coming to meet Minnie this evening!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Buttons1 
How did it go?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It says reserved on the website so sounds like good news .


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry, I keep meaning to update.

Minnie was collected by her new family yesterday and they adore her already! We received some gorgeous photos of her settling in within 2 hours of her leaving us. Her new owner is a receptionist at my local vets so Minnie is definitely in good hands!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

If you look up ‘Chiltern Cats Protection’ on Facebook you will be able to see the lovely photos of Minnie in her new home.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@kimthecat 
Thanks! Sorry, I didn't see your reply earlier.

@Buttons1 
How lovely, she will spend Christmas and the New Year in her new home:Cat


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Summercat So pleased she has found a good home . Its not easy rehoming older cats .


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@kimthecat 
Agree, when I was looking this September, I wanted an older cat that would have a harder time finding a home. It was very hard to resist the kittens, as there were many at the shelter. 
I took a cat that was estimated maybe 2\3 years but with a diagnosis that would also make him harder to rehome. 
I am so happy I took him, he is a loving cat.


----------

